# Score!



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy Mother's Day to meeeeeeeeeeeee!

I picked this all up from craigslist for $50.



















I also got some free pink and blue foam that they were going to throw away.

This next thing is a chiminea stand that I found at curbies this morning. I LOVE FREE STUFF! I'll use it as a stand for a cauldron.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Nice acquisition.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

I have that same scientist and love it. Does yours have the eyes that light up and he talks too? It's a great score...especially for that price.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I'm liking that chimnea stand a LOT! Perfect for a cauldron.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Wow - awesome find!


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

thats awesome!I think i may hate you now as well as bobzilla


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Great score! I keep watching craigs list, but can only find kids costumes. I'll keep trying.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice find fellow CraigsLister !


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice score. Way to go!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

sweet------ curbys is the best and craigs list is close 2nd


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

scareme said:


> Great score! I keep watching craigs list, but can only find kids costumes. I'll keep trying.


I feel your pain. Me too.

Great score on both counts. Way to be on the look out.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Yep, Craigslist is awesome! I actually picked up two gemmy's for $100. The singing skeleton and the butler.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Great stuff!


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Happy Mothers day to you there..


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Congrats haunti and HAPPY MOTHERS DAY TO YOU!!!


----------

